# Multiple routers on same network?



## birderrob (Jul 2, 2003)

I am currently running an all wired ethernet network here in my home. The cable comes into my house in the basement. At this location sits the cable modem and my firewall router, a D-Link DI-604.

I want to add wireless to my home, and have been considering getting a 802.11g connection. I would like the router/access point upstairs on my main floor. To me, the logical device to buy is an access point that is wired into my current ethernet network. However, all the access points (AP) I have seen have been more costly than a wireless router.

If I purchase a new wireless router, can I plug it into my wired network upstairs, which ultimately is plugged into my DI-604 downstairs? If this is possible, I'd assume that these act as two individual networks. Is this true? I want to be able to share a printer and shared folders on my Windows boxes. If they are indeed two networks, how can my wired PCs see my wireless PCs inside the other network? Can I turn off the firewall features of the wireless network?

Could anyone offer advice? Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The exact info you are looking for is in JohnWill's post in http://forums.techguy.org/networking/439414-networking-w-2-routers.html?highlight=SOHO+routers


----------



## birderrob (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

The quick'n'easy way would be to get the wireless router and just replace your DI-604 with it, then put the DI-604 away for a spare, or sell it to a friend


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"The quick'n'easy way would be to get the wireless router and just replace ..."

But the better way is to have the wireless router on the main floor--a more central location and away from furnace, heating ducts and other interferences.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have two wireless routers here, one on each end of the house. There's about 80 feet between them, and one doesn't give me full coverage. I wired them just like I describe in my "tech note".


----------

